# Storia di un NON-Tradimento (1)



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2012)

In quei giorni così incasinati, ci mancava proprio ci fossero pure problemi sul lavoro per il prossimo anno.
Non che mi interessasse granchè, anzi... sarebbe stata un'occasione per stare un po' da sola, non avevo neppure fatto il canonico giro di telefonate.
Per fortuna ci sono gli amici..."Sbri, come sei messa per l'anno prossimo? " - "Boh, stanno facendo il budget... non so nulla" - 
"Senti, io so che taglieranno su tutto, tagliabile e no, potresti ritrovarti un 50% in meno dell'anno scorso" 
-" Ah, boh, va beh... ci penserò tra un mese o due, adesso tanto non ho
niente in vista, dovessi starmene a casa per un po' in questo momento non mi dispiacerebbe..." 
"Ma sai, te lo dico perchè ho l'occasione di presentarti una persona oggi, responsabile di zona di X, magari andiamo a pranzo assieme"
- "Grazie, volentieri".
Ora di pranzo, un po' rigida immaginando il solito doppiopetto tutto firmato che prima di squadra davanti e dietro poi 
chiede cosa hai fatto negli ultimi 20 anni, e quando glielo dici ti guarda scettico, vado in bagno a sistemarmi.
Mica bella l'immagine allo specchio... pazienza, chissenefrega, tanto mica devi fare la PR, potresti anche chiamarti Gustavo, sei solo una fonte di guadagno
Mi aspettavano giù, il mio amico e... un bel ragazzo... molto giovane... niente doppiopetto. 
Presentazioni e si va in mensa.
Si parla del più e del meno, si scherza, simpatico il tipo, ha la fede al dito.
Sicuramente è l'immaginazione... ma mi sta fissando? 
Caffè, si torna in ufficio, loro hanno una riunione. "Vorrei appoggiare la borsa, dove hai l'ufficio?" 
-"io qui sono ospite nell'ufficio di Sbri, Sbri per favore l'accompagni? io devo andare di là" 
Entrano in ufficio, lui chiude la porta, io gli indico dove appoggiare la borsa, lui mi guarda, io controllo le chiamate.... 
"Mi ha fatto piacere conoscerti... chi sono questi nella foto?" - "i miei figli" - "li hai avuti a 15 anni?" Oddio, questo pensa che io sia deficente?
"sì, ma anche la foto ha 15 anni" si mette a ridere, ci guardiamo negli occhi. Ok, chiaro, nessuno dei due è deficente e abbiamo capito cosa sta succedendo.
Che bello, cazzerola che bello proprio adesso, ho detto di no tutta una vita e oramai pensavo di aver fatto storia, invece eccolo qui, un tipo che mi piace, e gli piaccio.
"Domani mi sa che capito ancora qui per pranzo, tu ci sei?" "Sì" Eccolo qui, un'ora e gli ho già dato un appuntamento... oh, tanto è solo un pranzo.
Oh, cazzerola, ho bisogno di conferme anche io, no? E di tirarmi un po' su, poi è solo un pranzo, anche se non fosse... a CHI ne devo dar conto adesso?
Col cavolo che mi vesto come oggi, domani. Gonna, golfino corto e scarpine, niente di eccessivo, ma almeno mi vesto da donna.
Arriva un po' prima dell'una, si affaccia: "hai già mangiato?" Bimbo, non sono mica scema "no, stavo proprio per andare" mica aspetto te pirlotto
Si mangia, si parla, di lavoro anche. Mi chiede il mio impegno per l'anno prossimo. 
Allora ho frainteso... Sbri, te pareva... questo ha almeno 10 anni meno di te... che imbecille che sei.
"facciamo due passi?" e facciamoli, non che ci sia granchè qua in zona, ma c'è il giardinetto dietro.
Continuiamo il discorso fuori, mi chiede, gli chiedo, abbiamo conoscenze comuni, potrei essere la persona che cerca per un bel progetto, 
mi da il suo numero di cellulare, io gli do il mio, mi prende per il braccio. Uhm.
Mi fa girare verso di lui. Uhm. Mi dice : "mi piacerebbe rivederti, lavoro a parte" Uhm. Adesso non me l'aspettavo proprio... 
"Sono sposata" "anche io" "ci devo pensare" "capisco" "devo tornare in ufficio adesso" "ok, capisco"
Beato te, io non capisco più niente invece... che figura da pirlotta che ho fatto, ho risposto come una damina del 600, 
si sarà reso conto che sono... vecchia, vecchia per fare 'ste cose.
Dovevo iniziare prima forse, o non iniziare per niente. Sua moglie avrà dieci anni meno di me, forse più di 10 anni.
Penso a com'ero io 10 anni fa... oddio, ma questo mica ha idea di quanto cambia il corpo in 10 anni, hai voglia stare attenta, hai voglia creme...
questo quando fa il confronto scappa, lasciamo stare, adesso mi preparo cosa dirgli quando chiama, una roba intelligente questa volta.


----------

